# "auxpropfunc error" after cyrus-sasl update

## Vogi

Hello,

i just took a look into my log files and i found the following:

```

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: ldapdb

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for login

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: ldapdb

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for login

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Apr 12 10:21:04 server02 saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

```

It seems, that this came up just after updating to cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2.

I dont remeember which config-files changed.

There are many other failures in the log after the first one:

```

Apr 12 10:31:06 server02 pop3[2003]: executed

Apr 12 10:31:06 server02 pop3[2003]: auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied

Apr 12 10:31:06 server02 pop3[2003]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: ldapdb

Apr 12 10:31:06 server02 pop3[2003]: accepted connection

```

and so on everytime someone logs into, to check his/her mail.

Everything still works fine. So the authentification works.

I am using LDAP for my user accounts and cyrus, postfix as my email-server.

Does anyone know what i made wrong?

Thanks in advance,

Vogi.

----------

## langthang

post your /etc/imapd.conf (with masked private info). or you can read http://asg.web.cmu.edu/archive/message.php?mailbox=archive.cyrus-sasl&msg=7410 for hint. It looks similar.

----------

## Vogi

Hello langthang,

the imapd.conf, which worked for a long time looks like this:

```

configdirectory:         /var/imap

partition-default:    /var/spool/imap

sievedir:         /var/imap/sieve

tls_ca_path:         /etc/ssl/certs

tls_cert_file:         /etc/ssl/cyrus/ca.crt

tls_key_file:         /etc/ssl/cyrus/key.pem

admins:            cyrus

hashimapspool:         yes

allowanonymouslogin:      no

allowplaintext:         yes

sasl_auxprop_plugin: saslauthd

altnamespace:      yes

sharedprefix:      Gemeinsame Ordner

userprefix:      Andere Benutzer

```

I wanted Cyrus to use PAM. And PAM authenticates against LDAP, wich still works.

I read the link you posted, and changed

```

sasl_auxprop_plugin: saslauthd

```

to

```

sasl_pwcheck_method: saslauthd auxprop

sasl_auxprop_plugin: ldapdb

```

With this configuration, I can still log in to cyrus, but the error message changed to:

```

Apr 23 09:32:11 server02 imaps[30588]: could not find auxprop plugin, was searching for 'ldapdb'

Apr 23 09:32:11 server02 imaps[30588]: could not find auxprop plugin, was searching for 'ldapdb'

Apr 23 09:32:11 server02 imaps[30588]: login: xxx.xxxxxx.xx [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] hans plain+TLS User logged in

```

So the ldapdb plugin is not found and an alternative login mechanism still works (PAM?!?)

The second hint from your link:

```

sasl_auxprop_plugin: ldapdb

```

brings this error:

```

Apr 23 09:45:25 server02 imaps[30808]: could not find auxprop plugin, was searching for 'ldapdb'

Apr 23 09:45:25 server02 imaps[30808]: could not find auxprop plugin, was searching for 'ldapdb'

Apr 23 09:45:25 server02 imaps[30808]: could not find auxprop plugin, was searching for 'ldapdb'

Apr 23 09:45:25 server02 imaps[30808]: could not find auxprop plugin, was searching for 'ldapdb'

Apr 23 09:45:25 server02 imaps[30808]: badlogin: xxx.xxxxxx.xx [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] plaintext hans SASL(-13): user not found: checkpass failed

```

Now I cannot login anymore.

So, why can the ldapdb not be found?

Which ebuild should it contain? Do I need special USE-Flags?

This is how cyrus-sasl is installed:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2  -authdaemond +berkdb +crypt +gdbm -java -kerberos +ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch +pam -postgres -sample -srp +ssl -urandom 0 kB

```

Thanks for any help,

Vogi

----------

## langthang

three thing you can try ...

1. keep using saslauthd and set syslog to ignore the error.

2. set sasl_pwcheck_method: saslauthd as before and mv /usr/lib/sasl2/libldapdb.* to some where.

3. use auxprop ( instead of saslauthd ) with the correct sasl options for ldap http://asg.web.cmu.edu/cyrus/download/sasl/options.html (prepend sasl_ to all ldapdb_* )

HTH

----------

